# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Anyone know the stats to Tito Raymond?

## SanFran_GymRat

Anyone know the stats to Tito? LIke arm size, waist, thights, shoulders, etc..

I know in competitions, he's 5'9'', 180lbs ...anything else?

----------

